Ask HN: Are there any high quality non-Apple laptops for development work? - sdegutis
======
grzm
Here are a number of Ask HN threads from a month ago for similar questions:

"Ask HN: MacBook Pro replacement?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12846121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12846121)

"Ask HN: Disappointed by the new Macbook, what alternatives do we have?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12835094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12835094)

"Ask HN: What laptop to choose now?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12834510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12834510)

"Ask HN: What do I do now that Apple Macs suck?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12822913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12822913)

You might find some useful suggestions there as well.

------
vornth
I recently picked up a refurbished Dell Precision with the Xeon processor and
32GB RAM for $1500. Coming from PCs that had 16GB RAM but would always get
near the limit, the added memory is amazing. Don't rule out last year's
hardware, it still performs exceptionally.

~~~
adolfoabegg
Do you run linux or win? if linux: any issues with drivers?

~~~
vornth
I haven't had it long, so I have only ran Windows on it. The Linux subsystem
actually does everything I need it to, so I'm a happy camper.

------
throwaway_45
Probably going to get down voted for this, but why not just use ssh or putty
and use Vim. You can use any crappy old laptop.

~~~
twoquestions
If the Internet is always on and reliable, that sounds brilliant. Trouble is,
that's not always the case, especially in more rural areas, or on the road.

------
jjuhl
System76 makes some pretty sweet Linux compatible dev laptops (movable
workstations) : [https://system76.com/laptops](https://system76.com/laptops)

------
bedros
you can order Dell Precision Series 5000 (which is business version of XPS)
with ubuntu preinstalled.

I ordered Dell XPS 15" 6mo ago and very happy with it; before knowing about
Precision

[http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/precision-m5510-workstatio...](http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/precision-m5510-workstation/pd)

------
jenkstom
Linus uses the Dell XPS 13, or so I hear. I like mine. The devel version has
Ubuntu preinstalled.

------
steve1011
Dell Latitudes and Lenovo Thinkpads

------
miguelrochefort
Surface Pro 4 and SurfaceBook

~~~
hennifer
SurfaceBook all the GD way. High dpi, i7, discrete/integrated video and the
ability to switch between them per application, tons of RAM, up to 1TB SSD..
touchscreen, the pen is amazing, the screen weighs SO LITTLE when detached
considering it holds everything except discrete GPU and extra battery (in the
keyboard).. magnetic charger.

You need this laptop. You just never knew how bad until you own one.

~~~
EnderMB
I couldn't wait for the Macbook Pro to be announced, so I bought a Surfacebook
a few months ago, and I have to say that it is the best laptop I have ever
owned. It's lightning fast, great for dev, and not a terrible gaming machine
either if you fork out for the top specs.

------
rmlnis
Using Asus ROG series laptop (32GB, 2 HD slots, 17'' model) with Linux Mint.
Very satisfied.

------
pcunite
SurfaceBook or a Thinkpad would be my vote.

------
probinso
xps series is great

